# Best paint for concrete basement walls



## woodyg2060 (Apr 7, 2017)

Any thoughts on best and most economical paint for these walls. It's a pretty dry basement. I think the paint on there is 30 years old. It's about 900SF of wall coverage. Any prep suggestions?









Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Most any latex paint will do fine. The better quality paints generally cover better.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Being in Mass are you planning to finish the basement with walls and insulation?

I'm retired but did a lot of energy audits and those concrete walls and the rim above are adding significantly to your heating bills. A paint job will look better but won't reduce the heating costs. That rim above is nice and open now and easy to air seal and insulate and it has a quick payback.

Bud


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

As long as you don't have a moisture problem it is a pretty straightforward process.

Prep often dictates how well a paint job comes out.

You need to start with a good cleaning. I suggest tri-sodium phosphate (TSP). Be sure to read and follow the directions explicitly. 

If you do not want to mess with TSP, you can use a 50/50 mixture of bleach and water, just be sure to ventilate the area well while using it. Make sure you thoroughly scrape off any flaking paint and remove and grease, oil or soot that may be present.

Apply two coats of a good primer-sealer and then two coats of a good quality latex paint.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

While TSP is a great detergent I don't use it on the interior because it must be rinsed well. Leftover residue can cause adhesion issues.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

mark sr said:


> While TSP is a great detergent I don't use it on the interior because it must be rinsed well. Leftover residue can cause adhesion issues.


I have never had any issues with it.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

If all the existing paint can be removed you can use a Mineral coating. A mineral coating paint is a Potassium Silicate & will become an integral part of the concrete surface. NO more painting.


----------

